# ABT experiment II



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm gonna smoke some more salmon tomorrow and wanted to throw together some other items to test in the smoker.

I've altered my cheese filling recipe a bit and will be using half for my fatty experiment going on at the same time tomorrow... but that's a different post topic.

2 cream cheese blocks
zest of one lemon
juice of one lemon (didn't want to waste it)
5 cloves of garlic finely minced
a handful of chives finely minced
some basic bbq rub
olive oil

I filled two different types of peppers, jalapenos and a more yellow chili that I can't remember the name of... gggrrrrr.

I'm also testing with "beef bacon" and never used it before.

Gonna throw them on at the same time I throw on the salmon and the fatty tomorrow.  Results to follow.
Attachment 4230 Attachment 4231


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

looks good here. marinading the cook w/ rum tomorrow(i assume that sam light was for the cook), whats the net wrap for- i have to ask ?


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 12, 2007)

They sure do look good, I am doing mine in the morning, I am making mine with basic cream cheese and pineapple, they do taste yummy!


----------



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

that's the beef bacon... it's smoked beef plate and the "net" you see is the fatty (not the sausage) tissue between the meat.  Kinda the same appearance as tripe.  We'll see how it turns out tomorrow.  And the Sam Adams was for drinkin.... woo hoo!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 12, 2007)

oh ok- i seeit now...must be my barley blindness.....it's late & i been salivating over vettes all night( something like30,000-50,000 vettes in town this wkend for the corvette homecoming.guess i better sleep  cause tomorrow is along cook- good job so far,can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

ABT's went on with my rolled fatty and two salmon fillets... pics of the final result of the ABT's to follow... so see the results of the rolled fatty and salmon, look for my other two posts.


----------



## pacman (Aug 12, 2007)

Okee dokee...  here's the results.

For a note that I forgot to include in the prep for these ABT's was that I slightly pre-cooked the beef-bacon.  In my previous attempt, I thought the bacon was a bit rubbery for my taste... I like it crispy.

The yellow peppers (still can't remember their name) were nice and tasty.  It gave the flavor of peppers without the sting of the stray jalapeno seeds (and I did find a couple this time....  O W !!!!!

The cream cheese filling  was very good inside them peppers and the bacon was slightly crispy.  As for choosing jalapenos, anyone have any advise on how to select them?  I'm a relative novice in that regard.  

Anyway, these ABT's were a nice food item to bide my time till the fatty was done!!!


----------



## smoked (Aug 12, 2007)

the yellow ones look like wax banana types to me.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 13, 2007)

In choosing jalapenos for ABT use, try to find the larger ones that are still fresh and crispy, and that they don't have any blemishes. Also, the larger ones are easier to remove the seeds and membrane from. Often the smaller ones are hotter. The smaller version of the yellow chiles are often pickled and sold in jars at local markets. The larger ones are often used fresh as in a mix with onions,zuchinni, and cheddar cheese. I admit that I can't think of their name at the moment.


----------



## pacman (Aug 15, 2007)

hey, rich... I thought for sure you would know what this chili was!!!  lol.... jk

I just went to the store and the label above the produce bin was "yellow chili pepper".... not really very exciting, but a tasty pepper nonetheless.

I appreciate the responses to this post to advance my ideas for future experiments.


----------

